# help first time bud harverster



## peruvian skunk (Jan 16, 2008)

heres 2 pics of my first plants buds. 2 different plants in the same pot.(i know i just recently learned 1 pot,1 plant) first noticed hairs on dec 19th. dont know what kind of plants the are. havent really used any nutrients. im new to this all so i want some help. here you guys go.


----------



## Hick (Jan 16, 2008)

great "first" go! You will only get better.
  "I" don't see any signs of defficiency in those pic's. "If it ain't broke.. don't try to fix it" 
Although a good nutrient regime over the grow will greatly increase your yields, quality, ect. That can be applied with experience.  
You've done well. Another ..? 3 - 4.. maybe 5 weeks, I'd guess.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 16, 2008)

nice grow'n, dude!:woohoo: :lama: :clap:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 16, 2008)

well done man, looks great for a newbie grow-things can only get better...
you will probably have to add additional nutes at some point during flower, but all looks weell right now.    good job.


----------



## dmack (Jan 22, 2008)

looking nice and green.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 22, 2008)

anyone know why the 2 buds in the same pot are different colors?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 22, 2008)

Even though they may be from the same batch of seeds, the color is a phenotype (characteristic) of that particular plant.

For example, if you bought Blueberry seeds, perhaps not all of them would show the blue color phenotype.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Those are some nice looking ladies for your first time around. :aok: *


----------



## Blunted (Jan 23, 2008)

what the size of your plants and the container they share? Anyways they look great for your first grow and having not used any nutrients! Gl on your harvest


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

she looks really nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2008)

Well Done My Friend..KeepN it GREEN


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 13, 2008)

Bravo fella, great first grow!


----------



## forget (Feb 13, 2008)

mui bien hombre


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2008)

ahhh sii todo bien!!!!!!


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 14, 2008)

is potash pot ash or is it i nutrient? heres the last 2 pics.. just about time to pick. this morning picked a sampler and just fired it up. pretty good but hope it will ne better in a few days. can i expect that or will it not change to much in that time? the 18th,Monday will be 8 weeks. i have a mag glass but still cant see the trichs. getting a better one in 1 week.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 14, 2008)

the little buds on the inside


----------



## dmack (Feb 14, 2008)

that looks awesome. congrats on that lovely girl.:fly:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 15, 2008)

Great lookin' plants man. Doing things right. I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

wow thoes are amazingly green for having no Nutes....wow
 must be good soil...or had nutes in the soil.
wOw


----------

